# Joke Guidelines



## Doc

x rated picture jokes should be posted in the x rated forum.

-----
Copied from Bob's thoughts below:

*Assume that jokes on this forum are for adults and might potentially be offensive to some *_*but are not intended to directly offend any member in particular.*
_


----------



## Melensdad

*-----------------------------------------------*
*The message I (Doc) posted above was changed thanks to Bob's input. (which you see below ... since I changed the 1st message in this thread, it might seem confusing to those reading it for the 1st time). Doc.*
*------------------------------------------------*

So if the joke starts out with: 

_A Catholic, a Jew and a . . . _
_A hooker walks into a bar with a goat . . . _
_A black is sitting at . . ._
_Two Blondes are . . ._
_A gay, Hillary Clinton and . . . _
_3 feminists stop at the gay bar to . . . _
_A Redhead, a Brunette and a Blonde apply for a job . . ._
_2 Democrats & a Union stooge met up with a Republican in a dark . . ._
_A Kioti owner on TBN once said. . . _
_A preacher walks into a day care center . . ._
Now seriously I think I could offend just about anyone and I think just about any joke will offend someone, so are you really saying that "G" rated jokes like _"why did the chicken cross the road . . ._ " are the ones we do not need to mark? 

*Because I think it would be* *far easier to assume that jokes on this forum are for adults and might potentially be offensive to some but are not intended to directly offend any member in particular.*


JMHO


----------



## OkeeDon

*



			but are not intended to directly offend any member in particular.
		
Click to expand...

 *Unless they are, of course.  Have you heard the one about the guy in the Hawaiian shirt who...


----------



## Melensdad

OkeeDon said:
			
		

> Unless they are, of course.  Have you heard the one about the guy in the Hawaiian shirt who...




Was it the one about the *JERK *in the Hawaiian shirt?  Yup, I have it tattooed on my butt


----------



## Big Dog

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> So if the joke starts out with:
> 
> _A Kioti owner on TBN once said. . . _


 
Now Bob, I'm not gonna let you slide on that one.........


----------



## Melensdad

Big Dog said:
			
		

> A Kioti owner . . .
> Now Bob, I'm not gonna let you slide on that one.........






I have that one tattooed on my other butt cheek  
And on my third butt cheek I have the one about _A Deere, a Kubota and a Massey crash a wedding between a Case & a NH just as the preacher asks "Does anyone object . . . "

_OK now, if there is anyone I have not offended yet, please take a number so I can get to you in turn.


----------



## Doc

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> So if the joke starts out with:
> 
> _ A Catholic, a Jew and a . . . _
> _ A hooker walks into a bar with a goat . . . _
> _ A black is sitting at . . ._
> _ Two Blondes are . . ._
> _ A gay, Hillary Clinton and . . . _
> _ 3 feminists stop at the gay bar to . . . _
> _ A Redhead, a Brunette and a Blonde apply for a job . . ._
> _ 2 Democrats & a Union stooge met up with a Republican in a dark . . ._
> _ A Kioti owner on TBN once said. . . _
> _ A preacher walks into a day care center . . ._
> Now seriously I think I could offend just about anyone and I think just about any joke will offend someone, so are you really saying that "G" rated jokes like _"why did the chicken cross the road . . ._ " are the ones we do not need to mark?   *
> 
> Because I think it would be* *far easier to assume that jokes on this forum are for adults and might potentially be offensive to some but are not intended to directly offend any member in particular.
> 
> 
> *JMHO




Good question Bob.  
No easy answer.  I want to keep is simple, so a poster does not have to wade thru a page or two of instructions (because they won't do it).   

I like your assumption and would like to copy it to my original post, for those with a short attention span.  Other than that, I'm playing it by ear so to speak.  If someone pm's me to complain about a questionable post (or if myself or one of the mods notice something) we'll take action and explain why we did, so that all get a better idea of where the line is.  If in doubt put your post in the newly created 'x rated' area.  I think if we keep the x rated content in one area it will make it a better site for all.


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:
			
		

> I think if we keep the x rated content in one area it will make it a better site for all.


I'm going to concur with the fact that every joke posted should be considered "adult content" and that offense can be taken. "X" rated content should include the "xxx" prefix.


----------



## Myst

so where are the x rated jokes?


----------



## Melensdad

Myst said:
			
		

> so where are the x rated jokes?


 There is an unseen forum that you have to ask to join.  Its free to join, but it is the "locker room area" and you simply send a PM to Doc to get in there.  There are more adult oriented photos and jokes in there.  There is a mens locker room and a ladies locker room.  The ladies locker room doesn't get much participation, largely because we don't have a lot of female members who post content.  The men's locker room gets a modest amount of participation.  Anything that is more 'graphic' in context belongs in the Locker Rooms.  If you want access, simply send Doc a private message and he'll set your permission to enter the locker room area.  Be specific if you want access to JUST the ladies or if you want access to BOTH the ladies and the mens locker rooms.


----------



## Myst

Ok thankyou!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

For those of you that care........ I enjoy turkey.  Its meat...... yet..... good for you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

just a fair warning to ya, you might wanna lose the link in your sig. unless you are a troll. in which case good riddance.


----------



## tsaw

Da link in my siggy is what I like about the entertainment i get in my free time. Da RustyDude 
provides really pretty sweet, cool and calm environment to the readers. Click on my link.

Hmm sounds about right.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey how much have you had tonight???


----------



## tsaw

at least 2 more than yoiu!


----------



## Ironman

tsaw said:


> Da link in my siggy is what I like about the entertainment i get in my free time. Da RustyDude
> provides really pretty sweet, cool and calm environment to the readers. Click on my link.
> 
> Hmm sounds about right.


Are you hitting on Rusty?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

tsaw said:


> at least 2 more than yoiu!


 
not surprising



Ironman said:


> Are you hitting on Rusty?


 

aaaaaaaand not surprising


----------



## power1

There is an x-rated forum?  What an I doing on the joke forum.


----------

